

Ask HN: As a developer, how can I learn to build investors presentation? - itamarb


======
onion2k
Find a mentor who's done it, and learn from them. You can't beat experience.

~~~
rubinelli
Spot on. Techies think presentations are about transmitting information. They
aren't. They are performances. Why do you think we call them "dog and pony
shows"?

To learn how to put up a great performance, you either spend years gauging the
response of your audience to discover what works, or you learn from a master.

